

Jif Peanut Butter Weighs In on GIF Pronunciation Debate - gailees
http://mashable.com/2013/05/22/jif-gif/

======
AmVess
One would think that .gif would inherit the hard G of its parent.

Japhics just doesn't sound right.

~~~
quesera
How do you pronounce modem? How about codec?

:)

------
numo16
So, they're saying it's pronounced "Jif (registered trademark)"? Terrible
abbreviation...

